# New Bachmann Limited Run Set 90067 Bass Pro Shops Express



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

If this has already been reported in another forum sorry to be redundant. There is a new Bachmann "Bass Pro Shops Express" Limited run Set. Bass Pro Shops price $199. Although not a christmas set it would look great running around the christmas tree. Definitely one for the spoprtsmen & women out there.

It has a 4-6-0 woodburner with a Russian Iron Boiler and Oxide Red Cab green Tender with gold Stripes and lettering. It is a standard Big Hauler with the version 5 chassis and looks great. The reefer has yellow sides with tuscan red roof and ends with "Gateway To The Great Outdoors" on the left and a Big Cedar logo on the right, both in green. The car numbers are also on the ends in white. The caboose is red with a black roof and Bass Pro Express on the letterboards in gold. Centered on the middle of the sides is the "Redhead" Logo in full color. The caboose in the picture seems to have a tail sign, If true I do not yet inow what is on it. 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_103300_700012000_700000000_700012000_700-12-0

If you look at the picture on the BP Web site be sure to zoom in for the best view of each piece. 

All in all a very colorful set with great graphics.

A BPS Manager at my local store says they will be included in the christmas display statring on Nov 9th. As of now they appear to be available online only.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for pointing it out. Looks good and I don't usually read any other site so for me at least it wasn't a redundant post. 

Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the pic:












If you ask me, it is very similar to the existing "Summit Pass" set: 













(Which, by the way, is available for $125 from my local hobby store.)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a pretty bear bones loco. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this is a step up from the "Christmas" train set Sams Club had last year. Not quite as nice as an annie, but for what it is, a starter set, it is pretty decent. Has anyone else noticed that Bachmann train sets are now averaging about $175 from the online stores?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen better sets offered at the Hobby Town store for the same price and more detailed loco. Later RJD


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Bachmann prices are up pretty much across the board, Take a look at the higher set prices in the trainworld ad and the St Aubin's ad. All the rolling stock and locos sold individually have also gone up. The Summit pass set is a very nice set and a great buy at $125. I would get it while you still can. That goes for all other Bachmasnn items at the older pricrs as well. For those that didn't know it Mark was the first to break the news on the Bachmann site, even before Bachmann acknowledged they had made the set.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,

Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while!!

I have been tempted in the past by the big hauler sets at Boscov's, a local department store. They have the Summit Pass for $99 on their website plus free shipping. Too bad I already spent all my train money this year. 

Mark


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

But do you get a fish with it ?????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Na just the worm.







Later RJD


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Mark, Buy it for $99 and break up the set and sell the individual pieces on EBay. You shouild make enough to add a little to your train fund. 

It is definetily a steal at that price!!


----------

